# Having a Custom bike built. Should I go full Red or mix Force and Red?



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

I am having a custom bike built for me and have never used SRAM before, besides riding an S-Works bike in a parking lot... I thought I would venture off my normal routine of Dura-ace and try something new. So I am at a cross roads of what to do here. Not sure if I want to run a full "Red" setup or if maybe I should mix and match some Force stuff with some red stuff? For those of you with some mileage under your tires riding with SRAM stuff what is your opinion? Full Red or mix it up? If you say mix it up what is the best of both worlds? I am no weight weenie being almost 250lbs myself so I am not looking to build a 16lb bike. Especially since I am nearly 6'5. But on the other hand I want to have something that I will not regret either. So which way should I go?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

First, make sure you are comfortable with Sram (maybe a demo or rental first?) then decide on what you want to speend on components. The Force line is very nice, especially for the price. If you have the money to spend go Red, but I'd still go with a Force front DR.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Mechanically the Force and Red work the same...except for the Zero Loss on the Red rear shifter. The Red components are going to have a few more of the "exotic" materials to reduce weight.

If you want weight savings go full Red...if your on some kind of budget...go with the Red shifters and the rest Force.

I'm pretty much running a full Force group sans the chain (Shimano 7801), brakes (Zero Gravity), and running a Red crank.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Red shifters, rear derailleur, crankset

Force front derailleur

Dura Ace cassette.

Zero Gravity brakes.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

I've used both groups on my bikes. No difference in performance at all, other than the zero loss feature. I actually prefer the Force rear shifting versus the Red zero loss, didn't like the click, Force felt better especially as a longtime Shimano user. As a bigger rider, I think the Red rings are probably stiffer, I think a special stiff ring is also available. That said, you may want to stick with Shimano, levers are larger, and cranks are stiffer.


----------



## TarmacTodd (Jun 19, 2007)

I am running full red besides the front derailleur which is force. No problems here.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Just wondering why you would run a Force FD instead of Red? Is it a money thing?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

lacofdfireman said:


> Just wondering why you would run a Force FD instead of Red? Is it a money thing?


The titanium cage on the Red derailleur flexes a bit and can contribute to poor front shifting. The force FD has a steel cage on it.


----------



## TarmacTodd (Jun 19, 2007)

+1 robdamanii


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Mechanically the Force and Red work the same...except for the Zero Loss on the Red rear shifter. The Red components are going to have a few more of the "exotic" materials to reduce weight.
> 
> If you want weight savings go full Red...if your on some kind of budget...go with the Red shifters and the rest Force.
> 
> I'm pretty much running a full Force group sans the chain (Shimano 7801), brakes (Zero Gravity), and running a Red crank.


How do you like the Zero Gravity brakes? Im thinking of switching to them from ultegra with DA pads.


----------

